
Daqri Smart Helmet - ccozan
http://daqri.com/home/product/daqri-smart-helmet/
======
josephpmay
I recently met their CEO, he's a brilliant guy.

They recently bought an EEG neuroscience company and are already doing some
really cool work with that technology. For example, if you stare at a switch,
you might want to flip that switch, or perhaps you were just staring into
space. What DAQRI does is have the switch pulse and then measure your EEG
signal. If your stress level spikes, you didn't want the switch to flip. If
the opposite happens, you did want to flip the switch and the action goes
through. Their helmets also use the EEG sensor (combined with an oximeter I
think) to be able to detect heart attacks and call an ambulance before you
realize what's happening.

They also took over actively maintaining ARToolkit, which had become neglected
in recent years. The reason they did this was they hated seeing researchers
using Vuforia (a closed source black-box) and wanted the standard for AR to be
open source again.

~~~
nullhypothesis
I am very curious about the EEG bit you are talking about. If I remember, they
bought MINDO which only uses frontal electrodes.

Now, I do not understand why a flashing switch should create stress.

~~~
pflats
>Now, I do not understand why a flashing switch should create stress.

"Oh, shoot, no, I don't want that switch to flip!"

I wonder, though, if after enough use, you'll acclimate to the device being
"smart", and no longer stress about the switch flipping.

I suppose the problem solves itself, though, because one false positive puts
you right back into the stress zone.

~~~
jbattle
It's an unpleasant thought - getting acclimated to avoiding looking at things
for fear of activating them

~~~
Domenic_S
Like when you see the highway patrol on your commute...

------
noir_lord
As a keen cyclist I'd quite like to see this stuff built into a bike helmet,
real time GPS, backwards looking camera, speed and route corrections, FLIR for
night riding will be interesting to see where we are in 5 years if this takes
off the price should fall pretty rapidly.

~~~
kayoone
Exactly what i thought. It would need to look more subtle though, i don't want
to get laughed at at every intersection because i look like some guy out of
the Tron movie.

~~~
monkmartinez
I don't understand this. Who cares what other people think! You have ZERO
control over the perception others have of you. The sooner you realize this
the better.

I am teaching my 5 and 7 year old children this very important fact of life.
The things you actually control are very, very limited. If you can't control
your own heart beat, why would you worry about what others thought of your
helmet, jeans, hair cut, shoes, etc? The fact is even if it was "cool" to
some, it would be idiotic to others... and you have no control over either.

~~~
ZeroFries
Except for the fact that you do have some control over the perceptions of
others. It's actually a pretty large part of the human operating system:
taking a best guess as to how the community of people important to your own
survival might perceive your choices and behaviors. It's no longer as
important for immediate survival, but for social status (still an important
Darwinan consideration), it's an imperative skill.

~~~
monkmartinez
Nope. First, you said "guess" which is anathema to control. Second, you like
to think you have some control but you don't. You don't have control over your
own body and you want to tell me that you have control over _other people 's_
perception?

Before you tell me that you have control of your body: Make your heartbeat
exactly 137 times a minute right now and record it. You don't control you
body...

Now, skill in the attempted manipulation of perception is _something_... but
it is hardly a done deal. That is, one can try to manipulate perception but
the manipulation is not guaranteed. In many cases, the attempted manipulation
will have the opposite effect. See pick-up lines as an example.

I know that I can't control other people's perception. You may or may not come
to the same realization some day....

------
anuj_nm
I like that they're allowing customers to build custom applications using
their SDK. Also, targeting industries seems like a much better way to build
this kind of technology than building a mass market consumer product.

------
bjackman
There's very little content on this page. I don't know what this is for.

~~~
Goronmon
It's a helmet with a HUD built-in to allow for augmented reality applications.

Plus, there are links at the top of the page that go into details.

------
gotofritz
Not too sure about having something hot so close to my brain at all times.
Also - what does it do???

------
trequartista
I get that this provides context specific information to the wearer. But the
site makes no mention of the safety aspects? In all the images, the sides of
the head and the ears are totally exposed. The primary reason for wearing a
helmet is safety - so some information on the safety rating and certification
will help, especially for people in an industrial setting

~~~
sageabilly
I was thinking the same thing, specifically when I scrolled down and it was
talking about the safety visor- OK great it's scratch resistant, I'm sure
that'll be a fantastic plus when it's out on a job site.

Awesome technology, but their marketing/information leaves a lot to be
desired.

------
tempodox
The features presentation is animated so fast, you have no chance of reading
it. For a web page, that's not so smart.

------
kayoone
Smart Helmets are really interesting for many use cases, but i would always be
a bit concerned with the battery so close to my head, at these things
technically can explode or catch fire. It's not much better with smartphones
though, but still.

------
forgotmysn
ive been waiting for something like this come along. Google glass and MS
Hololense will be much more powerful once they exploit the computing space a
helmet allows for.

------
fit2rule
I wonder if it does eye-tracking? I think there is a lot of potential for an
interface that uses ones own eyes as a pointer device ..

------
ameister14
This is what I thought Google Glass should have done. Pair with contractors
and workers to help make their jobs easier.

------
joshuaheard
This looks really cool. This has some great potential.

------
slagfart
They should have called it the DorkMax 7000. Is any industrial worker going to
be seen dead wearing this thing, given how it appears currently?

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
There are cases when people wear things simply for how it looks.

I think that applications in industrial safely is rather the opposite of
these.

------
DiabloD3
They do know that sounds a lot like "daiquiri", right? Thats sort of a
branding fail.

~~~
runamok
Like 'Amazon'?

~~~
Uhhrrr
Amazon is a mighty river or a fierce warrior. Daquiris are for casual drinkers
who want to get hammered in Vegas.

------
beatpanda
Hey check it out, more per-worker productivity that won't be compensated

~~~
joshuaheard
That's really a myth put out by Bernie Sanders and those on the left. While it
is true that wages alone have not kept up with productivity, if you add in
benefits, total compensation has kept up with productivity.

[http://www.nber.org/digest/oct08/w13953.html](http://www.nber.org/digest/oct08/w13953.html)

~~~
angelbob
So what we lose in money, we gain in health insurance being ungodly expensive?

